# WHAT CALL TO START WITH



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

When you set up to call what is the sound you like to start with? I have a fox pro caller and dont know what sounds to use and what volume ? How long should you sit at a location?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I usually start with the good old rabbit in distress. Up until Jan. I sit at the set for about 20 minutes. Later in the yr I usually stay on stand for 30 minutes.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What he said.

Keep it simple 'till you get some experience.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Also after about 20 minutes I usually do about 10 minutes of kiyi. I don't usually howl because I sound like a coyote being strangled not one howling :rollin:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I howl more then most. i will let out and invitaion then wait 5 the challenge with the primos little white but I finish with a distress of sorts (depends on season) all my stand are 30 min some as long as an hour. late season I make a lot of hour long stands seams to me like the educated dogs take their time and put the moves on when they come in so i give them time and pray i set up right not to get busted.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

airforcehobit said:


> I howl more then most. i will let out and invitaion then wait 5 the challenge with the primos little white but I finish with a distress of sorts (depends on season) all my stand are 30 min some as long as an hour. late season I make a lot of hour long stands seams to me like the educated dogs take their time and put the moves on when they come in so i give them time and pray i set up right not to get busted.


You sound like me, I'm on stand longer than most, hour doesn't bother me, I howl and use coyote vocals in general a lot. I will throw everything at them though, double rabbit in distress, fox in distress, bird in distress, multiple rabbit in distress calls, hurt pup, kiyi to all the different howls, including trying to do a serenade, by myself, throwing howls by turning my head, using my hands, utilizing different pitches my call can get. I'll even mix things to create a scene, like mixing distress with kiyi to make it sound like a real battle is going on.


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

is it best to call am or pm?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I call all day. I think I have probably called in more coyotes at mid day then any other time.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

IMO it depends a lot on your area.If you have lots of people/traffic it's tougher period-and a near total waste of time except for early AM,late PM,after dark.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

This is just kind of my theory....bash it if you wish...A coyotes territory ranges in size but can cover several square miles, so early morning when they are active they could be ANYWHERE in that several square mile range. So then it becomes hard to predict where they will come from...maybe this is why hunting the at night can end up with them surprising you. Now if they are usually bedded down during the midday it gives you a better shot at knowing where they will be, esspecially if you do your scouting and know which draws or tree piles they might bed in. Set up a few hundred yards off that and you might even see him come out and watch him trot his entire way to :sniper: .....me. Also if they are active early morning and it is early morning when you walk to stand, wouldn't that increase the chances of getting busted on your way to stand, as compared to midday when they are all sleeping versus potentially wandering around in the same field you are walking across. I am not trying to say I am against early morning it has proven succesful many many times but my style seems to be midday and set up looking over denning sites. But to each their own.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> This is just kind of my theory....bash it if you wish...A coyotes territory ranges in size but can cover several square miles, so early morning when they are active they could be ANYWHERE in that several square mile range. So then it becomes hard to predict where they will come from...maybe this is why hunting the at night can end up with them surprising you. Now if they are usually bedded down during the midday it gives you a better shot at knowing where they will be, esspecially if you do your scouting and know which draws or tree piles they might bed in. Set up a few hundred yards off that and you might even see him come out and watch him trot his entire way to :sniper: .....me. Also if they are active early morning and it is early morning when you walk to stand, wouldn't that increase the chances of getting busted on your way to stand, as compared to midday when they are all sleeping versus potentially wandering around in the same field you are walking across. I am not trying to say I am against early morning it has proven succesful many many times but my style seems to be midday and set up looking over denning sites. But to each their own.


this is one theory i can not argue with... its simple, and makes sense... if you do your homework... if you're in a new spot and aren't sure where they are bedding at, you just know they are around, this may not work as well...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I suppose I may be a bit bias against early morning out of jealousy that i never get to becuase of the farm work


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I hunt evening cause i love to sleep in. I hunt mornings in a couple spots because it puts the sun at my back and because some sections are super big in the winter when they stop plowing some of the roads so I like to move in make a stand then move 1/4 to 1/2 mile in an call again then rinse and repeat. Another thing i have notice is an extended period of movement in the AM seems like they keep moving for a couple hours after sun up looking for a snack before midday lofting and sunning.

My ten cents

I wish i could find a solid research paper about coyote movements.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I did read a good study about vocalizations. I will see if i can find it and post it.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Just go hunting already. Really????? Why arnt the ducks feeding why cant i get a coyote why why why Here is a thought I will answer it the best i can. The reason why you cant get a coyote is because everyone an there mom is on sites like this. Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just try various things each time. A lot depends on if I have already called that spot that season. In that case I will change from what I did the first time (if I can remember). I usually stay on stand a minimum of 30 minutes, unless I see something or it is late in the year or very calm. If it is windy, shorter stands of course.

I also have called in more coyotes in the middle of the day than morning or evening. I agree with the theory already stated by coyote buster. That and I think that after a few stands I am doing a better job of being quiet, sneaking in, etc. than the first stand of the day. Kind of like you need to shoot a few warm up shots before the big game LOL!

If possible, I hunt the entire day. With two young kids at home and their increasing activities on weekends, I don't get out hunting much. Last year was about 5 times all winter. This winter I bet that will be less. I am hoping for a lot of night hunting this winter or I won't get out much I fear. I see our NOT SNOW this week is already screwing up that plan. :******:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in the same boat fallguy. I been praying for snow cause i have a little boy (too small to hunt) and can't hunt normal business hours. I have made it out enought to put 6 on the fur wall but i need some snow to make a real go at it.

I sit up to an hour on calm night hunts but i have to say that 80 percent of the ones i shoot come in the 15 to 25 min area. When are you shooting the bulk of your dogs?


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

1:52pm


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

O come on lesser why you gotta bust balls  

I can't hunt every min of the day I hunt as much as i can and when i go I like to have the knowledge to make an educated and ultimatly more effective hunt.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One time I shot one at 1:51 once.

Say that 5 times fast.


----------

